# Flying Harry!



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

I decided to get a professional shot of Harry at our last flyball tournament at the end of September...it was the last competition of the year and we went out with a...well, not so much a bang...more like the sound of a deflating balloon! One of our dogs had hurt himself so couldn't run (nothing serious, I think he had cut his pad a little)...the stand in doggy wasn't ready for compatitions and had a good old time but we came last every race! Harry gained a couple of hundred more points though....we will be looking at getting his Flyball dog Graduate award early next season!


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

Yay Harry!!! That's a great shot... I love the pure concentration in his expression!! Sorry the last few races didn't go well, but I'm sure the pooches didn't mind in the least. 

Julie and Jersey


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

I'll bet the pups still had a fun time. Beautiful shot of Harry, he is such a cool dog!


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Great shot!.Love it!.


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

Harry sure flying there, and what a brilliant shot of him, we should put him a cape on and one of those little masks ( like batman and robin ) did you take it ??


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

totally awesome, I love it when clearly they are doing something that thrills them.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Great shot of Harry! Dogs are always good sports! That's what's important! and having fun!


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

Thanks all, no the dogs didn't mind a bit that we were losing!! Harry ran exceptionally well...apart from not picking his feet up...do you see the foam wrapped strip of wood on the top of the jump? Harry breaks soooo many of those because he runs in to them...its like the jumps get in the way, I just see them flying up into the air as Harry runs to get his ball...I wouldn't mind but we have the lowest jump height possible (6 inches) because of our small dog in the team and long legged Harry doesn't even get over them! Im pleased I got a picture of him jumping them for once!! 

Dave, I didn't take the pic, they have a professional at some tournaments and I bought it. Bad scan though, the original looks much nicer!


----------



## mist (Jun 23, 2007)

woo hoo, look at Super Harry go


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

Great pic of Harry! I love action shots!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

There is that black and white we all love so much. Harry is really flying in that picture. I am sure that Hooch is smiling at that picture of him. He has so much concentration on his face.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

That's a great shot of Harry! Fly ball looks like a lot of fun for all involved.

I hope his cute little pink feet didn't get sore.

Harry is just taking the shortest route to the ball - no wasting time with a high jump when a flatter one will get him closer quicker.


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

That is a great action shot of Harry he looks very focused on the job in hand.


----------



## fuzzbuzz (Aug 3, 2008)

Harry looks all business there. He's so handsome.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Awesome!

Hey remember ages ago you forgot to pay dues or something, and were off the team or something, and felt so bad? What ever happened? LOL I been wondering!


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

oooh I know what you mean Jenna...it was that I completely forgot to renew Harry's membership with the British Flyball Assocoiation so it meant the whole team lost the points they'd gained over the previous 3 tournaments as it was all null and void because Harry wasn't a member. I did feel sooooo bad but the team were great and now just take the mick out of me about it...luckily they are in it for the fun and the points and awards are a bonus! 

Thanks all for your comments...he loves it so much, I wish I had a video of him gearing up to run...he's so funny, he leaves marks in the grass where he kicks off from!


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Go Harry - great pic.


----------

